# Commute - Nicosia - Limassol - Nicosia. Looking for someone to commute with.



## Emily.Ugne (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am currently living in Nicosia, but planning to move to Limassol in August, but till then I am driving to Limassol and back every morning for work. Since it's an office based job I leave every morning at 7 am from Nicosia, and then around 4 pm from Limassol to Nicosia. Though I could modify the times if needed, I have flexi time at work.

Is there anyone that would like to share the commute every morning or partially? 
Or if you know anyone, it would be of much help if you recommend them this post.
Or even if you know a place where I could put an add. Basically any info, would be much appreciated


----------

